
Show HN: Profit Hunt - Get inspired by profitable online projects - andrewash
http://profithunt.co
======
dewey
Or with more products and Stripe verified revenue:

[https://www.indiehackers.com/products?revenueVerification=st...](https://www.indiehackers.com/products?revenueVerification=stripe&sorting=highest-
revenue)

~~~
mrborgen
I wish there was a way to connect both PayPal and Stripe revenue, as we make
about half our revenue through each of these payments processors. I can
imagine a lot of other companies are in similar situations.

~~~
awb
Stripe bought IndieHackers so I don't think this feature is in the roadmap.

~~~
csallen
I'll probably add PayPal eventually. Just a matter of finding the time!
There's nobody at Stripe telling me not to, nor did anyone at Stripe suggest I
add Stripe-verified revenue in the first place.

------
jkeuhlen
I'm at a stage where I have a side project that works well for me. I'd like to
open it up and allow other people to start using it, but I'm not really sure
how to take it from fun project to side business. Do I need to hire a lawyer
to draft a Privacy Policy and ToS? Do I need to incorporate an actual business
in order to open an account with stripe to accept payments? Anyone have
resources on the legal/operational part of this process?

~~~
jv22222
Hiya, I've written some stuff about this. Hope it's helpful.

Don’t Form a Company [https://blog.nugget.one/upstart/dont-form-a-
company/](https://blog.nugget.one/upstart/dont-form-a-company/)

Debunking Some Conventional Startup Wisdom
[https://blog.nugget.one/upstart/thanks-for-the-advice-
grandp...](https://blog.nugget.one/upstart/thanks-for-the-advice-grandpa-
debunking-conventional-startup-wisdom/)

~~~
crowdbloom
“Don’t form a company” means you are personally legally exposed. I’m not a
lawyer, I may be wrong, but this seems risky.

~~~
i_v
I think it's more up to a person's accepted risk and the nature of their
business concept. One thing mentioned in the linked article is the advice that
you use an existing entity if you've previously formed one for consulting or
some other business. I'm 100% in favor of that since the early stages of a
startup are often full of non-starts.

~~~
crowdbloom
Sure. I can agree with that part. One doesn’t have to form corporations for
each idea, but if you are taking payments and offering a service or product
that may impact another person or business then being protected is important.

~~~
ska
Agreed - the risk/reward seems off here. It will probably be fine, but you
could potentially end up in legal hell and risk your family assets.

Why not a "parent" company you keep going indefinitely, spin off other
entities as needed?

This all varies by jurisdiction of course, but last time I did something like
this I filled out the paperwork myself and it cost a couple hundred only. Gets
more complicated with more structure, etc. and any legal work you need - but
you don't need to pay for that before it's justified.

------
OJFord
Good god, is this real? [https://karmabot.chat/](https://karmabot.chat/)

Am I wearing enough pieces of flair?

~~~
jfk13
So basically, companies are supposed to reward people for being
gregarious/outgoing/funny/popular on Slack, rather than for getting their work
done?

Some of the most valuable team members just quietly get things done, without
making a song and dance about it and drawing everyone's attention. Sucks to be
them, I guess.

~~~
Mountain_Skies
My former employer did this until the most popular person and post was the one
who complained about the lack of COLA raises after the CEO received a ten
million dollar bonus. They tried hard to squash the whole discussion without
being heavy handed but that failed miserably so they eventually told everyone
to shut up and deleted the post. They've since changed the social media
platform to something that allows them to approve all posts before they're
seen by anyone else. I'm told now no one bothers to use it except HR and
senior management for making announcement.

------
turbostyler
The mobile UI is horrible. It’s impossible to tell when one starts and another
begins. You could solve this very easily by wrapping the list items in a card
component and using different font weights and sizes for different pieces of
information. Hint: business name should be the largest. Good luck.

~~~
andrewash
Thank you! Really appreciate the suggestions and pointers. Will improve the
mobile layout within the next 2 days

------
tryitnow
I love this. In literally less than five minutes it's already given me some
really valuable insights and inspiration.

Feedback: make the table sortable and filterable, everyone's going to want to
sort by revenue and people might want to filter by source.

------
werber
On mobile the list items are really hard to differentiate

------
Ancalagon
Favorited this post. Wow this was really eye-opening for me. I think this is
proof I've been thinking about implementing ideas that are too complicated in
the tech space. Thank you for posting.

------
swat535
I guess this is the time for a friendly reminder to read your employment
contracts and agreements carefully and exercise caution before launching an
online side project business whilst being employed.

Failure to do can have serious consequences and the laws/enforceability vary
greatly depending on your country of residence and the company.

That being said, great website OP!

~~~
crispyporkbites
> serious consequences

Any citations? If you're not launching a competitor, using your employers IP
or doing some nefarious, why would they care?

How many employers would want some side project generating 20k/year, what
would they do with it? Would they sue the employee? What for?

Genuine question.

------
_hao
First row entry has the link to the second row entry.

------
zapstar
Do you have a threshold for how much a project should make each month?

My project has $30 in profit a month, but hey, that’s more successful than
most! (And more successful than any other project I’ve launched!)

------
omarchowdhury
The Makerpad data is incorrect. The source:
[https://www.makerpad.co/blog/building-without-code-and-
reach...](https://www.makerpad.co/blog/building-without-code-and-
reaching-55k-mo-in-revenue) is referring to a different company generating
55k/mo revenue, not Makerpad.

~~~
andrewash
Thank you! Corrected.

------
abinaya_rl
I just submitted mine -> [https://remoteleaf.com](https://remoteleaf.com)

~~~
hbcondo714
Great UI / UX of getting visitors to pick & choose a paid plan right on the
homepage.

------
saadalem
I m just in love with the simplicity of the website ! Good Job !

~~~
martinle
It's very difficult to read on mobile..

~~~
terminaljunkid
In Firefox / Chrome, tick "view desktop site" from three dot menu, and view in
landscape mode.

------
servercobra
Interesting...is this a Notion page?

------
mirap
Link to Eastros is missing.

~~~
alokdhari
[http://c2x.eastros.com](http://c2x.eastros.com)

------
mushysyntax
awesome job, a real great resource for bootstrapped companies

------
z3ncyberpunk
Nothing about capitalism is "inspiring". I'm inspired by projects that lift
humanity, not ones that worship money.

~~~
omarchowdhury
What are some good examples of that?

~~~
Kaze404
I'm personally a fan of MusicBrainz (and related projects). It takes a lot of
work to build a completely free and open database like that. I wish it could
be expanded to other areas, but that would require more people.

------
ike0790
this is cool

------
harrisreynolds
Honestly I think the IndieHackers website looks nice. I need to get Webase [1]
added to IndieHackers!

I get a strong "spartan" vibe from Profit Hunt ... or maybe just sparse! :-)

[1] [https://www.webase.com](https://www.webase.com)

~~~
XCSme
It looks ok, but for me the loading times are awful, sometimes it takes 10s+
to load a page.

~~~
dewey
If you look at the network tab and the web sockets you know why. It's crazy
what they are doing in the background to get this simple interface to load.

~~~
harrisreynolds
Maybe we need an indie hacker to help them understand caching over at
IndieHackers. :-)

~~~
cuu508
JS files served by IndieHackers do have caching headers. But there's _4MB_ of
JS.

Compare to HN, a single 2KB script for submitting votes without page reload,
and that's it.

